# Boeing Drone Launch & Recovery



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Who would ever have thought model aircraft would have such military value?






Roger


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We used them in the 60's.....but they didn't always come back 8O :lol:

PS. No come back....No pictures!!!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

It's one of those that the Iranians claim to have captured over the Gulf. "Model planes" have been used as drones for quite a lot of years, just they got more sophisticated as time went on. Next thing you know, the Americans will have them carrying mini-missiles! :twisted: 

Colin


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

camallison said:


> It's one of those that the Iranians claim to have captured over the Gulf. "Model planes" have been used as drones for quite a lot of years, just they got more sophisticated as time went on. Next thing you know, the Americans will have them carrying mini-missiles! :twisted:
> 
> Colin


Your a bit behind the times Colin. Some of the larger ones carry missiles and laser guided bomb's plus other sophisticated equipment. It's generally agreed the Raptor (F22) is likely to be the last manned USA fighter aircraft as pilots can no longer cope with the G forces and flight duration of next generation unmanned aircraft.

Makes you wonder how long it will be before commercial aircraft stop using pilots as flight computers are already doing their job in today's aircraft.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Philippft said:


> Makes you wonder how long it will be before commercial aircraft stop using pilots as flight computers are already doing their job in today's aircraft.


not sure the passengers would like the landing method shown!!! 

Great clip but they cheated with the motor starting. Used to spend ages flicking the prop on my Mills .75 to get it going before watching it disappear out to sea. Couldnt afford the new RC.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

not sure the passengers would like the landing method shown!!! :o
.[/quote said:


> Ha! Ha! Too right!
> 
> I was talking to a pilot a few years ago (quite a few) after been given the opportunity to visit the cockpit and he was telling me the technology was already in place that would make pilots redundant and every so often this was tested by allowing the plane to land with no assistance from the pilot what-so-ever other than to monitor the landing and be ready to take over if a system failed.
> 
> Anyway, the captain said the long and short of it is passengers will not fly without a pilot and co-pilot up front even though they do very little these days. I think that is unlikely to change as passengers will never accept pilotless planes.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Philippft said:


> camallison said:
> 
> 
> > It's one of those that the Iranians claim to have captured over the Gulf. "Model planes" have been used as drones for quite a lot of years, just they got more sophisticated as time went on. Next thing you know, the Americans will have them carrying mini-missiles! :twisted:
> ...


I was aware that the bigger UAV can and do carry missiles sometimes, but I was commenting on the one shown in the video.

Colin


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I read an article yesterday that questioned the use of drones as they are slow and don't have a pilot to look over his shoulder - in other words can only be used in war theatres where the operators have air supremacy or they will simply be shot down if they aren't 100% stealthy


----------

